# The legalities of Defending your lifestyle



## arizonaguide (Jun 4, 2009)

[FONT=COMIC SANS MS,ARIAL]One of my favorite Stories. :cool:[/FONT]
[FONT=COMIC SANS MS,ARIAL]





> [/FONT]





> [FONT=COMIC SANS MS,ARIAL]*Defending your lifestyle*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=COMIC SANS MS,ARIAL]*By Massad Ayoob*[/FONT]
> 
> ...




:2c:


----------



## P. Beck (Jun 4, 2009)

What's the best part of spending money to stock the house with guns, ammo, food and gold?

There's no downside. Even if nothing happens, you've still got a house full of guns, ammo, food and gold.

Duh.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting, AZ.

I'd like to forward that, do you have a link?

LL


----------

